# Rear visibility out of Jeeps



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

How is the visibility out the back of Jeeps? I think they have tinted windows and with the spare tire in the way I can't imaging the visibility is that great out the back.

It would be nice to have a pull plow on the back but I don't see how you would ever be able to see the plow and not hit anything.

I am used to a pick-up where you can take out the tailgate and get a wide open view to the rear.

Thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

not all jeeps have tinted windows. I have no problem backing up remember the back of the jeep is only like 3 ft away so I can back up to within inches of stuff.


----------



## AHSnowplowing (Jan 11, 2011)

Non tinted windows and no spare on back...100% visibility....nothing better!


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I run a daniels on the back- no tint windows, and just in case, a back up camera. Visibility is excellent, and with your side mirrors adjusted properly, I can see both sides of my back blade.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

They have these neet new things out called side mirrors. work GREAT.

And wait a minute. Did you say you have a BACK UP camera on a jeep?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

MarineSniper;1210509 said:


> I run a daniels on the back- no tint windows, and just in case, a back up camera. Visibility is excellent, and with your side mirrors adjusted properly, I can see both sides of my back blade.


Any pics? I would love to see this set up, Daniels and of course the back up camera?Thumbs Up


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I had pics posted a couple weeks ago- check them out. The camera is really great. Large screen, night vision, heated camera. Works awesome especially with the daniels on the rear.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

MarineSniper;1213241 said:


> I had pics posted a couple weeks ago- check them out. The camera is really great. Large screen, night vision, heated camera. Works awesome especially with the daniels on the rear.


Hi again, I looked for your pics, found the one with the Daniels on it, couldnt find the back up camera pics? Which one did you buy? and where did you buy?
thanks


----------

